# Puppy Schedule



## Cutfarm (Jul 16, 2021)

We have a 12 week old puppy. I wanted to share the schedule we are doing to make sure we are doing this right.
He sleeps in a crate from 9:30 to 5:30. He gets breakfast, then lays in bed with us for an hour or so. Then we do a 15-20 minute walk. Then it’s play time and training sessions. Then he has a nap from 9:30 to 11. Then lunch and more training and play and tugging and fetch. He takes another hour to 2 hour long nap at 1 or so. Then more play and fetch. He has another small nap before dinner at 5:30. Then another wslk around 6:30. He then goes completely crazy and we train and fetch and maybe lay in the yard, until about 9:30 when he goes to sleep. 

Is this enough sleep? Enough activity? are we doing this right?? Any advice is great.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Each puppy is a little different on nap time needed, but sounds like you have found a schedule that fits your pup.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Sounds spot on for 12 weeks. Our pup never slept the 18 hours or whatever some people say small puppies should sleep. it was more like 12-14 hours total a day. Night time zoomies are normal before they settle for the night. Do you have him outside playing fetch/training from 6:30-9:30, i'm confused on that part.


----------



## Cutfarm (Jul 16, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> Sounds spot on for 12 weeks. Our pup never slept the 18 hours or whatever some people say small puppies should sleep. it was more like 12-14 hours total a day. Night time zoomies are normal before they settle for the night. Do you have him outside playing fetch/training from 6:30-9:30, i'm confused on that part.


Mostly I’m teaching him fetch inside right now. Plus I’m not sure how much I should be allowing him to run. I heard too much is bad. After 6:30 we just do a walk and some training


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Cutfarm said:


> Mostly I’m teaching him fetch inside right now. Plus I’m not sure how much I should be allowing him to run. I heard too much is bad. After 6:30 we just do a walk and some training


Ah I see. Having the pupper running around on the grass is just fine from my research. Let him self regulate the activity as at this age they will tire quickly. Same with walks, if you try to go too long they get too tired and start acting up making it fun times on the walk home. For 12 weeks a 15min walk or so is plenty. Every week can add a bit more time if he's handling it well. The main warnings around young dogs and running are typically for folks who run or ride bikes with their dogs especially on pavement over long distances. Repetative motion over hard surface for long periods is not good for puppies until their growth plates close around 1-1.5 years or so. Also lots of jumping from height is not good for puppies during this period. Things like chasing balls up and down stairs is very harmful.

Varied movement on soft natural surfaces is actually beneficial to their development as long as the pup isn't being pushed too much like constant fetch, etc. Take little breaks, vary the activities, allow free-run time, etc.


----------

